# Thortons upping the charges again



## Frank (6 Aug 2019)

Not that long since they added a charge for the green now time for all 3 to go up.


*Old price**New Price*General Waste Bin€ 9.90€ 10.50Recycling Bin€ 1.00€ 1.25Compost Bin€ 4.90€ 5.25

25% for green 
just over 6% for he other 2 
As well as the annual charge.

There are at least 2 companies that come up the road in big diesel trucks.


----------



## lowspender (6 Aug 2019)

Got a text to say an email was sent to me re my account but got no email.Was there any change in annual charge?


----------



## Leo (7 Aug 2019)

No mention of any change to the service charge. For those like me who rarely need to put out the black bin, they are still by far the cheapest option, Greyhound's cheapest plan is more than twice what I pay annually. City Bin's Light option is ~70% more expensive.


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Aug 2019)

lowspender said:


> Got a text to say an email was sent to me re my account but got no email.Was there any change in annual charge?



Same thing for me and its not the first time that this has happened


----------



## gipimann (7 Aug 2019)

Is that pay as you use?

I'm with Oxigen in Louth, and the charges are higher than that - waste bin is €12.50, green bin is €5.50 and composting bin is €7.50 per lift.  There's also a €60 per yr service charge.


----------



## Leo (7 Aug 2019)

gipimann said:


> Is that pay as you use?



Yes, €70 annual service charge with the above per lift charges. Any of the other operators I've looked at in Dublin only offer monthly payment plans with charges starting at €15.90 per month with additional charges if you exceed 30kg black bin waste per month.


----------

